# [Req] Book Websites Delivery Charges to Ireland



## FrCrilly (31 Mar 2009)

Hi All,

I’ve just come across this website which apparently shops the market for you in relation to finding the best price for a particular book. 
http://www.find-book.co.uk/

All delivery charges relate to the UK only and so I’m putting together a list of up to date delivery charges to Ireland that different retailers charge. 

So far I have come up with following. If you happen to know any others, feel free to share.    

Thanks In Advance for all contributions. 

1. Sendit.com – Free delivery to Ireland (Pay in sterling to avoid uncompetitive euro/sterling rate)
2. TheBookDepository.co.uk- Free delivery to Ireland. 
3. TheHut.com – Stg0.99p delivery charge to Ireland. 
4. Play.com- “Free” delivery to Ireland but compulsory excessive Euro/Stg exchange which can amount to a sizable delivery charge. 
5. Amazon.co.uk- Stg0.99p delivery per item subject to min charge Stg3.99p charge per order. 
6. BooksUnlimited.ie- €5.50 delivery for first 2 books, €2.50 per book thereafter.


----------



## car (31 Mar 2009)

[broken link removed] free delivery over 55e.  decent site for getting packs of books.


----------



## Celtwytch (1 Apr 2009)

car said:


> [broken link removed] free delivery over 55e. decent site for getting packs of books.


 
Better to order from the UK version of this site - the same books cost almost double on the Irish site!  Delivery costs €7.99 for delivery from the UK site.


Easons offer the following delivery charges:

First book: €4

Each subsequent book: €2


----------



## FrCrilly (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all responses. 

Here’s more that I have since come across. 

www.barnesandnoble.com, good for hard to find stuff, $12.90 delivery offset somewhat by US prices. 
www.cdwow.ie, free delivery.

Also, www.bookfinder.com, which shops the market for you taking delivery costs to Ireland into account. However, I’ve come across a case where a delivery charge was later added to the price quoted, so just doublecheck.


----------



## car (2 Apr 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> Better to order from the UK version of this site - the same books cost almost double on the Irish site!  Delivery costs €7.99 for delivery from the UK site.


 Thanks for that, I recently ordered 69e worth of books, the same order on .co.uk was 35 sterling (nearly 40e) .

I tried to register as a new user and tried to order the same books again to see would they change and as soon as I put in my address as ROI the order changes to euro and the price jumped from 35 pounds to 69euro.   hmmmm.  This is the internet.


----------



## FrCrilly (5 Apr 2009)

car said:


> Thanks for that, I recently ordered 69e worth of books, the same order on .co.uk was 35 sterling (nearly 40e) .
> 
> I tried to register as a new user and tried to order the same books again to see would they change and as soon as I put in my address as ROI the order changes to euro and the price jumped from 35 pounds to 69euro. hmmmm. This is the internet.


 
Just to make a point, the same situation exists with Play.com, but maybe to a lesser degree.


----------

